# J Press warehouse sale (NYC)



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Where does one sign up to be notified of things like this?


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

May just have to call out of work on Friday to make it down to the Big Apple.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I will finally be attending one of these. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Trip English said:


> I will finally be attending one of these. Hope to see some of you there.


If only I was on the East coast - who is going to buy for the AAAC account and post some sweet deals for the disadvantaged?


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

If someone wants to buy and flip on the forum I'd be interested in tailored clothes in 38S and any tame colored shaggy dogs in the corresponding sizes.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^Me too. If Anyone is going to this and wants to flip smaller stuff on the forum. 38 Jackets, Small Shaggys, would be much appreciated, and I'm sure there would be a market beyond myself and the previous poster.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Is this one of those sales where you need to be there in line at 11am on Thursday or you're totally out of luck? I am envisioning a couple of guys going through at 11:01 and picking up everything to list on ebay later that evening. I would really like to go but I wouldn't be able to make it until later in the afternoon and was curious if there will be anything left other besides size 68S suits and neon hosiery.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

You make it sound like black friday at Walmart. What kind of price range are we talking about here?


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

From the TRAD


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

This better be good. I will be feeling kinda i'll on thurs or fri. I will have the JPD - JPress Jones Disease


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Not to be a beggar, but if Trip or one of you kind NYC area gents could pick up blue and white flap pocket OCBDs, 17.5 x 35... I'm good for it + shipping to the Midwest. PM if interested.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I could see how there could be a run on the samples. Hopefully no one is killed over a tie.

I might make this.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I retract my previous statement, as I just cleaned up on the exchange.

To the poster speculating about ebay flippers showing up early, there was no glut of new Press items on ebay after the sample sale they had not that long ago. At least, not to my eyes.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

If anyone picks up a hippo tie, tartan pants or light grey flannels in a 38 waist, medium shetland sweaters or flap pocket oxfords in a 16.5/32-33 i'll make it worth their while.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

K Street said:


> Thanks for posting. Where does one sign up to be notified of things like this?


I saw it on putthison.com

If someone can pick up these khakis in size 32 (high rise), I'd be really grateful. If anyone is willing to help, please PM me.


----------



## etown883 (Mar 10, 2006)

If someone is willing to buy some things for me, I'd go with 38R suits, 15.5 x 33 shirts, and ties. PM me to work out details...


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

If you consider the last 2 J.Press sample sales (with links conveniently right at the bottom of this post) you will find that the October 26-28 sale was not publicized here until 5pm on the 26th. Similarly, the June 28-30 sale was posted here at noon on the 28th, with no advance notice.

For this week's sale I have seen multiple posts on at least three sites other than this one, 3 full days before the start of the sale. I think a lot more folks are aware this time around and they have an opportunity to plan. Perhaps I am paranoid but I have been to sample sales in NYC where it was clear some folks were stocking up for a secondary sale. I truly hope I am wrong.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Will there be a secret signal so we can spot each other? I think I'm going to be able to go on Friday.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not sure that would be in _everyone's_ interest. If someone were recognized from here or SF, and is known as a flipper, or exchange regular, wouldn't it be more likely that people would rush around that person to get to what they haven't yet browsed through?

If I get there, I won't be going to flip, but I would be wary of those who were.

I'm curious; did anyone who attended the previous Press sales notice a different selection on the subsequent day, or witness replenishment of the sample stock while they were there? I just wonder if there's much point to be there at opening time compared to later in the day, or next.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I for one won't be going to flip. I'm not going to push a shopping cart full of stuff all over Manhattan. My only goal is to restrain myself--no more than one jacket!!! Mostly I'm just looking for shirts, maybe some pants...who the hell am I kidding? I want everything.

I'd also be interested in the thoughts of people who were at the last one. I've seen pictures and it looks like there was a ton of stuff.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't recall this attention on the last sale, only The Trad's blog post in the aftermath. I assume that whatever we don't know about the sale tomorrow and Friday we'll be well informed for future events. 

If anyone is coming tomorrow, you'll know me by my lack of disguise. I plan on being there at 11.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

I just called them, hoping that I could order something over the phone tomorrow--no luck. Anybody want to volunteer to pick me up one of those $10.00 sportcoats? (The flier says that the $10.00 sportcoats would be samples and damaged goods, but the lady I spoke to on the phone made it sound like it was mainly the latter category.)


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Interestingly, someone has posted a thread on SF that he is willing to serve as a proxy at the sale for a fee.

If anyone is willing - for a fee or for a fee-equivalent in Trad Thrift Exchange items - I would be very appreciative if someone were willing to pick up any of the above:
basic *sack suits *(navy, gray, navy pinstr, gray pinstr) and *sport coats *in either *44R/46R*. *Shaggy Dogs *in *XL*; *16-34 dress shirts*. *Emblematic ties*. 44R in *J Press made in UK khaki rain coat*. And any *Irish poplin ties *- in any pattern!

Please email me: [email protected]. *Thank you!*


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Just back. Lots of spring stuff. Nice Reyn Spooner shirts, madras, etc. there.
Same year round suits, etc. as last time.

Lots of hipsters/flavor of the month crowd, off putting.

I walked out after 10 minutes with a sweater and called it quits.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Just back. Lots of spring stuff. Nice Reyn Spooner shirts, madras, etc. there.
> Same year round suits, etc. as last time.
> 
> Lots of hipsters/flavor of the month crowd, off putting.
> ...


How much are the suits?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I should be there noon-ish tomorrow. Hopefully there's good stuff left after the hipsters have feasted.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I hadn't planned to attend, but a meeting ended early and dumped me off near penn station.

I left empty handed. There wasn't much to choose from really, and little that I liked except a few summery hats in small or extra large.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

I went. Picked up a gray flannel Sammy suit and an oatmeal Aran cardigan. Good selection of suits; decent SC selection; no trousers; few ties; shirts only in odd sizes; some good sweaters. Worth a visit.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

maximar said:


> How much are the suits?


70% off. I paid about $220 for a Pressidential.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

bjorn240 said:


> 70% off. I paid about $220 for a Pressidential.


They were 70% off on the website until a few weeks ago. I don't know why they pretend it's a sample sale, it's just Press trying to clear out inventory.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Just got back to work. Not much to crow about. Got there before opening and there were probably less than a dozen of us. (Though olive Beauforts were curiously over-represented). Merchandise was basically sale stuff you'd find in the store at only slightly lower prices than the sale rack.

After about 15 minutes the place started flooding with "bloggers" who must have mistook 530 7th Avenue for a rustic hermitage. By next year it'll be wall to wall Woodrow Wilson look-alikes.

I _did_ get 4 sport coats, including the classic black-watch number I've wanted for years, but I also paid over $600 for the lot. A good price for new kit, but I had shown my wife the picture of the paper listing shirts at $5 as if to say "what could go wrong?" So I'm sure I'll have some explaining to do.

Wish I could have skipped work entirely and stuck around if only to try and site other Andy Asking Trads.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

Just got back to my desk. 1 cash register makes checking out a rather long ordeal. Picked up one chalk stripe Pressidential in 38S for myself and a charcoal grey Presstige in 36R for a buddy. I think those were the last two business-appropriate suits left for sub-40 sizes. 70% off, as folks have said already.

Strange glut of Dartmouth crest ties.

I think the $5 shirts and such only refer to damaged goods, at least for this go-around. Not much to be had at truly rock-bottom prices, but I'll take a Pressidential for $275.

P.S. I was wearing an olive Bedale, haha.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

JakeLA said:


> They were 70% off on the website until a few weeks ago. I don't know why they pretend it's a sample sale, it's just Press trying to clear out inventory.


Agreed, but there was some stuff I haven't seen in the NYC store available. For instance, the suit I bought was from FW2007.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Just got back to work. Not much to crow about. Got there before opening and there were probably less than a dozen of us. (Though olive Beauforts were curiously over-represented).


A couple weeks ago I waiting to cross a street on a corner around union square, wearing my old navy beaufort.
I looked around at the other pedestrians waiting to cross the street, a couple girls and four other guys _all _in olive beaforts or bedales.
I said something to the effect of "this must look so &**%ing ridiculous", no one found it funny.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I was looking for flap pocket ocbds and maybe a gingham shirt: no such. 

I tried on the jacket of a stone poplin suit in my size, and the shoulders were large and in charge. My several vintage bb wash n wear suits (got for tens of bucks on ebay) put it to shame.

The hats were nice but only for heads on the asymptotic ends of the bell curve. The two fair isle sweaters looked nice for any xl dude in the mood.

Trip was in a disguise, or actually he beat me by 90 min or so. No ask andy sightings....


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Trip English said:


> ... I had shown my wife the picture of the paper listing shirts at $5 as if to say "what could go wrong?" So I'm sure I'll have some explaining to do.


"This old thing?? I've had it for years!!"

Worked for Lucy.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

^ That's the great thing about our sartorial tradition. No one would believe, let alone suspect, that these garments could be purchased new.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> I was looking for flap pocket ocbds and maybe a gingham shirt: no such.
> 
> I tried on the jacket of a stone poplin suit in my size, and the shoulders were large and in charge. My several vintage bb wash n wear suits (got for tens of bucks on ebay) put it to shame.
> 
> ...


A+ for using asymptotic.

I was out of there by 11:20 or so. Only one confirmed AAAC sighting, though I hear Andy has agents everywhere (you can identify them by the outline of a CD-ROM visible in their coat pockets).


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Dropped in...not much in my size...48R. Some suits. Since you can't try on the shirts I couldn't tell what XL would fit like. Came home empty handed.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, fellows, for making me feel better about missing this sale. I've just come back from abroad, and I couldn't countenance making the trip to NYC this time. From what has been posted, it seems as if Press warehouse sales have been more generous in the past. I seem to recall 75% off, with all ties, socks, hats, scarves, and such for $5. 70% off is good, of course, but one can get things at 70% off in the regular Press stores, if you wait till the right time.


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

Wasn't able to make the sale this go around either, maybe I can make the next one in October?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

JakeLA said:


> They were 70% off on the website until a few weeks ago. I don't know why they pretend it's a sample sale, it's just Press trying to clear out inventory.


Would have loved to have heard about that.


----------



## patatty (Aug 9, 2007)

Just got back from the sale. Not having been to this event in the past, I did not know what to expect. One word sums it up for me--underwhelming. Getting off the elevator, I missed the place entirely, ending up in a little nook that sells dancewear and ballet shoes. Apparently, the JPress sale is in the adjacent nook. A lot of the suits and sportcoats shared one significant common feature of excessive plaid-ness. Nevertheless, perseverance paid off with a nice dark brown flannel suit (70% off $450) and two dress shirts (70% off $120 and $130). Interestingly, the dress shirts are labelled Troy Shirt Makers Guild, which I believe is the same manufacturer that LS Mens Clothing uses for its custom shirts.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'd say underwhelming sums it up.

That being said, while those of use who were there noticed the "bloggers" I also noticed that they were really only going for accessories. There's no cheating the cut of J.Press clothing so I saw many a jacket tried on and discarded when they realized it just couldn't be made to look like doll clothing. 

So if you're in the area it's cramped quarters, but didn't seem that competitive for what most of us here would be after. I'd imagine one could safely show up late and even the second day and still have a good shot at finding a deal. And the merchandise wasn't that odd either. Patatty mentions the sea of plaid, but that's pretty much what the sport coat racks look like at Press all the time. So if you're going to buy a suit or a sport coat, it's probably just as good as waiting for a sale, except it's tough to get a lock on just when the stores are going to "go deep" so at least it's all in one place all at the same time.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

I certainly hope that "bloggers" and "hipsters" are euphemisms for "young people". J. Press needs new blood! :icon_smile_big: Maybe then it will stop with the regrettable co-branding...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The masochist in me took hold, and dragged me there on the second day shortly before closing time. I walked away with a couple of ties and pant hangers, but nothing more.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I was there Friday around opening. Yes, very underwhelming. The biggest disappointment was the shirts. No madras in my size. I did find a nice tan gingham w/ flap pocket. Also found I think was the only 16x33--a broadcloth french cuff dress shirt. I really only bought it because I was so excited to find something in my size. No pants or sweaters in my size. Ties were nothing to write home about.

I didn't think that the jacket and suit offerings were too bad in 39/40R and looked pretty good in the other sizes. They did definitely skew toward spring/summer so no tweed abundance. However, having just bought one a few weeks back at the in store 70% off sale, I didn't feel the need to buy again. There was a madras SC they didn't have in my size that I would have bought. I agree that if you aren't able to hit the big sales in store, this is a good option for suits/jackets. Otherwise, don't sweat not making it.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

katon said:


> I certainly hope that "bloggers" and "hipsters" are euphemisms for "young people". J. Press needs new blood! :icon_smile_big: Maybe then it will stop with the regrettable co-branding...


No - it doesn't. There is a clear differance between the respectable 20-something that popped over from his analyst job at Morgan Stanley to buy a suit on sale, rather than the hipster from the Village trying to emulate Mad Men showing up to load up on "preppy" stuff that is "in"...


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> No - it doesn't. There is a clear differance between the respectable 20-something that popped over from his analyst job at Morgan Stanley to buy a suit on sale, rather than the hipster from the Village trying to emulate Mad Men showing up to load up on "preppy" stuff that is "in"...


 Ya, but I'm excited for whenever they abandon it, move on to another trend, and ebay is bombarded with acres of preppy goods.


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I did great. 1- lightweight denim, 1- trouser cut denim, 1- unstructured canvas SC and finally the most interesting J.Press suit I've have ever seen. I'll explain. I'm no authority on the trad/preppy/ivy aesthetic but based on the details, this is the least trad suit I've ever seen from J.Press: Flecked herringbone tweed fabric 2pc (coat) 2B, SB, low button stance, ticket pocket, 3.5 " Lapel, high notch, dual vent, 3b cuffs w/o button holes. Trousers included: High waist, double forward pleats, brace buttons, belt loops(frown), on-seam pockets and two back pockets w/ loop closure. Do know that I tend toward a more dandified aesthetic and rejected this suit at first because the shoulders were a tad quick to my eye but after I left with just the denim trousers I consulted with Paul Winston and then decided to double back. I don't need another suit but this was too good to pass up. suit was less than two bills. I'm quite happy with it. Would some please tell me what model this is...I called J.Press on Madison and after I described the suit to the salesman I could almost hear him rolling his eyes as he replied "That was probably an experiment we tried that didn't work and no, we don't carry anything like that in the store but I'm sure it could be made up for around two thousand." I thanked him for his time. Trad experts...please advise. Thanks.

Jason


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


> I think I did great. 1- lightweight denim, 1- trouser cut denim, 1- unstructured canvas SC and finally the most interesting J.Press suit I've have ever seen. I'll explain. I'm no authority on the trad/preppy/ivy aesthetic but based on the details, this is the least trad suit I've ever seen from J.Press: Flecked herringbone tweed fabric 2pc (coat) 2B, SB, low button stance, ticket pocket, 3.5 " Lapel, high notch, 3b cuffs w/o button holes. Trousers included: High waist, double forward pleats, brace buttons, belt loops(frown), on-seam pockets and two back pockets w/ loop closure. Do know that I tend toward a more dandified aesthetic and rejected this suit at first because the shoulders were a tad quick to my eye but after I left with just the denim trousers I consulted with Paul Winston and then decided to double back. I don't need another suit but this was too good to pass up. suit was less than two bills. I'm quite happy with it. Would some please tell me what model this is...I called J.Press on Madison and after I described the suit to the salesman I could almost hear him rolling his eyes as he replied "That was probably an experiment we tried that didn't work and no, we don't carry anything like that in the store but I'm sure it could be made up for around two thousand." I thanked him for his time. Trad experts...please advise. Thanks.
> 
> Jason


Could you post some pics?


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

EastVillageTrad said:


> No - it doesn't. There is a clear differance between the respectable 20-something that popped over from his analyst job at Morgan Stanley to buy a suit on sale, rather than the hipster from the Village trying to emulate Mad Men showing up to load up on "preppy" stuff that is "in"...


Since when did working for Morgan Stanley become respectable?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm sure he meant "otherwise respectable"


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


> Flecked herringbone tweed fabric 2pc (coat) 2B, SB, low button stance, ticket pocket, 3.5 " Lapel, high notch, dual vent, 3b cuffs w/o button holes. Trousers included: High waist, double forward pleats, brace buttons, belt loops(frown), on-seam pockets and two back pockets w/ loop closure.


I saw that suit. It was a Presstige (but no inside tag) made by S. Cohen. I bought the same one but in light gray flannel. Half-canvassed. Definitely didn't look like any other Press suit I've seen, but a dead ringer for my Paul Stuart (Samuelsohn) flannel.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Up until recently Press had a gray windowpane, side vented, 2-button suit with a ticket pocket on their website. I went into the Cambridge store and asked about it, and Dennis said that Cambridge won't carry any side-vented suits, and that it is most likely at the NYC store.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Indeed. Maybe I missed something over the last two years or so, but I don't recall hearing anything about "hipsters" wrecking the world economy.



JakeLA said:


> Since when did working for Morgan Stanley become respectable?


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

bandofoutsiders said:


> Indeed. Maybe I missed something over the last two years or so, but I don't recall hearing anything about "hipsters" wrecking the world economy.


You're reading the wrong newspapers......


----------

